# what's the right stem cartridge?



## greaselightning (Jan 21, 2012)

do you guys know what stem cartridge i need to get for this type of shower handle? the shower head is leaking so i'll either need to replace the stem cartridge or change the o-ring on the old stem. i may need to get a cable puller for this job. need advice. thanks


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

That is a Symmons valve.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Yuo


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Maybe ta-10


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Next time try to get pics with the trim removed if you can't identify something. Start your searching here. http://www.symmons.com/Bathroom-Pro...mptrol-Hand-Shower-System-96-300-B30-L-V.aspx. It's probably what you are dealing with.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

I'd get the tile saw and replace it with a Moen


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Don't forget the seat removal tool.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I was going to write a post giving you all kinds of detailed information on how to fix this valve but then I read your intro which really sucked and I've decided I'll just clam up cuz it sounds like you are a handyhack...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Redwood said:


> I was going to write a post giving you all kinds of detailed information on how to fix this valve but then I read your intro which really sucked and I've decided I'll just clam up cuz it sounds like you are a handyhack...


I was wondering that too. The app doesn't let you jump to a person's past posts like the site does. It only shows post count, which his was 9 so I just figured he was ok. Tried to use search but that function sucks on the app, at least on my ph.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

chonkie said:


> I was wondering that too. The app doesn't let you jump to a person's past posts like the site does. It only shows post count, which his was 9 so I just figured he was ok. Tried to use search but that function sucks on the app, at least on my ph.


Yea... Really crappy... Locked in fact!

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/i-have-plumbing-career-question-16921/


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Hehe ... Turd Herder union ... so did you join up there greaselightning? Should be out of apprenticeship by now.


----------



## greaselightning (Jan 21, 2012)

Redwood said:


> Yea... Really crappy... Locked in fact!
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/i-have-plumbing-career-question-16921/


not as crappy as what you just posted on my thread. you jerk


----------



## greaselightning (Jan 21, 2012)

**** face. *******


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

greaselightning said:


> not as crappy as what you just posted on my thread. you jerk


Wow, skin is a little thin to be finished with apprenticeship ... but not too far off the nail head with that strike is he Red? Lol. :sly:


----------



## greaselightning (Jan 21, 2012)

you'd be pissed too. lol


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

greaselightning said:


> you'd be pissed too. lol


Umm, no I wouldn't. Heck, I don't even know what you are pissed about with his post. Maybe you get pissed too easily.


----------



## greaselightning (Jan 21, 2012)

i had actually posted this question on 4 different plumbing forums and already gotten the answer. there were a few good answers here though until that rush limbaugh dude fuct up my thread.


----------



## greaselightning (Jan 21, 2012)

i bet he's the type of dude that would stalk my azz on the internet. what a loser.


----------



## greaselightning (Jan 21, 2012)

how's that for an intro? lolol..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It should work great!

You might have better luck sticking with those other forums...


----------



## greaselightning (Jan 21, 2012)

Redwood said:


> It should work great!
> 
> You might have better luck sticking with those other forums...


you might have better luck sticking your nose somewhere else--not on my thread. azzhole


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

greaselightning said:


> you might have better luck sticking your nose somewhere else--not on my thread. azzhole


Whatever you say...

Mr HandyHack...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Being from the northeast I've installed/repaired 100's of symonns valves in my day, that being said if I came across a valve I wasn't sure about
1- look at the name on the faceplate
2- the Internet ( which you obviously have) would be my next step to find out info.
3-you maybe just be over your head , because a 1st year apprentice would know how to repair this.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

greaselightning said:


> do you guys know what stem cartridge i need to get for this type of shower handle? the shower head is leaking so i'll either need to replace the stem cartridge or change the o-ring on the old stem. i may need to get a cable puller for this job. need advice. thanks



What's a cable puller used for to repair this valve????


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> What's a cable puller used for to repair this valve????


.....


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> .....



It must be used to pull those damn diverters out, they can be a *****


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

greaselightning said:


> you might have better luck sticking your nose somewhere else--not on my thread. azzhole














Name-calling here is against the posted rules. Please refrain even if someone ruffles your feathers.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy, He's not a plumber...
His intro was lame and locked waiting for verification of him being a plumber...
Now he's here wanting plumbing information...

Isn't it about time he gets that coveted "Registered Member" status?:whistling2:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I think we're all done here.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> Being from the northeast I've installed/repaired 100's of symonns valves in my day, that being said if I came across a valve I wasn't sure about
> 1- look at the name on the faceplate
> 2- the Internet ( which you obviously have) would be my next step to find out info.
> 3-you maybe just be over your head , because a 1st year apprentice would know how to repair this.












I too have worked on a few Symmons valves with their, shall we say, unique seats. Which, of course for those of us who have replaced the hot and cold seats on a Symmons valve, we know that they are not identical. Not to mention the special tool. I was going to post a picture of the tool but since soooo many handymen come here, I won't.

I've also seen one or two Leonard valves down in S. FL in some of the fancier homes on the ocean. Leonard valves I think are also made up in your neck of the woods, Rhode Island or somewhere nearby, if memory serves.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Found these.....but I'll just leave them in their boxes until I need them.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Being from the northeast I've installed/repaired 100's of symonns valves in my day.......3-you maybe just be over your head , because a 1st year apprentice would know how to repair this.


I will say this. I have been working as an apprentice/plumber for about 25 years. I have worked on exactly 5 of these in my entire life. They just are not common in deep S. Florida. Of course, since I am a plumber and do most of my material purchasing at places that don't sport an apron, I do know which local joint will know exactly what I need for the unusual (to me)valve.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I carry 3 complete sets of replacement parts for these valves...
I see them that often...
They are definitely popular in the northeast region...

They are also a very good quality valve that I would put in a shower or tub in my own home ahead of Moen or, Delta...


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Super common in hotels and institutional work. Too ugly for any high-end residential.

Mark


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

ToUtahNow said:


> Super common in hotels and institutional work. Too ugly for any high-end residential.
> 
> Mark



You would be surprised to find that they have some stylish trims available. They also make some nice faucets. I'll agree the trim shown is ugly, but very common.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> Super common in hotels and institutional work. Too ugly for any high-end residential.
> 
> Mark


Yea... They only make one set of trim...:laughing:


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

This is humbling. 25 years experience also, and I do not recall ever taking apart a Symmons s/b, although I have installed them. I had no idea there was a special repair tool, or as Tommy said, the hot and cold seats are not identical.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

newyorkcity said:


> This is humbling. 25 years experience also, and I do not recall ever taking apart a Symmons s/b, although I have installed them. I had no idea there was a special repair tool, or as Tommy said, the hot and cold seats are not identical.



Yup, either the seat removal tools, notice I said tools, different hot and cold seats, or an easy out.. Especially on the cold, the dimples that the "tool" is supposed to catch strips out almost every time .


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I like this one better, it's got the Allen wrench to remove the nut holding back the diverter and the easy out to remove the diverter.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


>


Where have I seen that picture before...
Oh that's right it was one of mine..:laughing:

I had all this symmons info to share but this guy was a blooming idiot undeserving of my knowledge...:laughing:


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I think I've swapped out around 30 96-1s for outside showers this spring. Home owners don't get that you have to pull the TA-10 for the winter. That being said my company have been installing symmons valves before I was born. We still have some of the old style that take the C-5 spindle. Rugged as hell as long as you don't let them sit unused too long.


----------

